# Upcoming Wisconsin Shows



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey guys! 

This week, so far, I have gotten a few premium lists and would like to know about these shows. If any of you know about the judges..etc.

I am thinking about going to the Dairyland Cluster, which is a 3 day show hosted by the Badger Kennel Club Inc., and the Janesville-Beloit Kennel Club Inc. I just wanted to know how this show is as far as crate space, and where the Obedience and Rally is located. If the Obedience stuff is right next door...and the rings are close by, I don't know if I'll go. This show(s) are May 2-4th. I think I'd do some Rally with the Maddie just to get out there and have some fun due to what all she's been through these past few weeks. We have started training this past Monday, I think Maddie needs something to do as she is coming up to me with her toy right now! She is enjoying the training and doing much better with the Halti. (I know some of you are just rolling their eyes :uhoh:, but I was told by Linda that Maddie will tell me when she's ready...and she has.)

Sorry this is kinda long guys...but I also have a few other shows....so I'll continue with them.

There is a Specialty show...hosted by the Northern Flyway Golden Retriever Club. I just wanted to know about this show if it is good. I think it should be, but you never know. It is Friday May, 16th.

I think that is it as far as show information. But I'll go on with judges now:

Mrs.Sharon D.Hodgens-Wood
Mr.Elmer J. Willems
Miss Donna Albro
Mr.Charles W.Kline
Mrs.Sue Sellers Rose

Thanks for lookin' at this...I just don't want to waste money on it, and gas with how the prices how they are now. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Is Linda actively showing in the area? If so, she'd be a good person to ask. I usually get the inside scoop on judges from my competition trainer. She's been showing dogs in the area for years and years and seems to know of just about everyone - a huge help to me when I'm deciding who to show under.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Steph-

I'm not sure what Linda is doing right now, I haven't contacted her for like 2 weeks! But she lives in that area and may know the judges. But, she doesn't do Rally. As she doesn't like Rally that much....so yeah! But thanks...I can try and contact her...thanks!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

At least around here, a lot of the same judges who do obedience are also judging rally, so if Linda has been active in the show world for many years, she may even know of some of the rally judges.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> At least around here, a lot of the same judges who do obedience are also judging rally, so if Linda has been active in the show world for many years, she may even know of some of the rally judges.


HEHE...Linda has been showing for awhile now. I can ask her...I was thinking maybe Linda (TahneeGR) would know some of these shows...along with other who show around here that are part of this forum.


----------



## 2reddogs (Nov 22, 2007)

I've shown under Sharon Hodgens-Wood and Charles Kline- I think both obedience and rally. I can't remember any bad experiences with either of them. I say go for it. Where is the Dairyland cluster show held? I can't remember if I've ever been to that show.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey thanks Melissa!! I see you have some titles on your dogs...very cool! 

The Dairyland Cluster is held at the Jefferson County Fair Park. In Jefferson,WI.

I just thought of this...I have to decide between going to this show, or going to go to an agility trial, that all depends on if we go to this agility class. And then sign up for the trial. Our 4-H dog project will be doing a fundraiser there (at the agility trial) and selling food/drinks. Not sure what I'll do.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey...Linda if you're out there..can you possibly give me some info on these shows? Thanks! Hey are you going to the Golden Specialty in Menasha?


----------

